# Spicy Fried Dove



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thought I might share my favorite way of preparing bird meat. This time its a dove I shot with my plastic lastic and .38leadballs.
So after crowning a dove. 
-Crack an egg
-prepare flour mix (flour,some white pepper, pinch of salt)
-Bread crumbs

1)Take the breast pat in flour mix.
2)Quick dip in egg white
3)Cover with bread crumbs
4)Put in pan preheated with oil, fry it
5)Dice birds eye chili, add to soy sauce (you have u'r sauce)
6)Fry the egg while you're at it

Tea time. This is breast meat from 1 dove. A tasty snack.








This is the original product


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks soo good!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM NOM NOM NOM I WANT SOME !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

mckee said:


> That looks soo good!


i know, chicken would be better imo though lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected], that looks yummy!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, It was good. But chicken would have been more filling. This was just a snack, but if I had more then... mmm. I have not tried pigeon but I'm tempted to as they have lots more meat. I don't have woodies thou', pity. Ferals would have to do, not city ones thou'.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if only i were a hunter, im sure im missing out on some good bird. that looks very delicious.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Imperial said:


> if only i were a hunter, im sure im missing out on some good bird. that looks very delicious.


You can start anytime mate, slingshots are for opportunistic game getting.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I would say that out of any catapult quarry, Pigeon is my favourite. Non catapult quarry is Muntjac.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

that is a must try for me thankyou for the info look very yummmy


----------

